# Speaker wiring



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Still no luck i cant find the speaker wires leading from the door going anywhere. Looks like i might have to start pulling the dash out to access where the door grommets go in there i can just use my won wiring...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

there is thread for the wiring that you are interested in , you might give time to search first before proceeding .
speaker wiring .... last dated 3 10 13 page 9 or 10 good luck


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Brian, 

The thread i found on speaker wiring confirmed the same colours that i originally pulled out of the harness, but i didn't have any luck with them. 

I have had some other luck though i was finally able to navigate my way through the rubber grommets in the doors. It wasn't until i removed the glove compartement that i was able to see under there properly. Behind the carpet is a foam / rubber layer that also needs to be lifted up. Once it's out of the way you can easily run some new wire through the door gromets.


----------

